# Burn or till?



## osrudbob (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a 20 acre pasture that hasn't been used for years (I just bought it). What is the best way to get rid of the old dead hay?


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Disc a couple rounds and light er up!!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Burn it. There was another thread a few weeks ago that said that the biochar is good for the field.


----------

